# ureteral dilatation



## prabha (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone help me out with this procedure?

Under fluoroscopic
guidance, the nephrostomy tube was exchanged over a 0.035 inch Amplatz
super stiff wire for an 8 French vascular sheath. Using a combination of
0.038 inch angled glidewire and 5 French Cobra glide catheter, the
urinary bladder was successfully catheterized. Via the catheter, the
0.035 inch Amplatz super stiff wire was replaced.
Over the wire, a 6 French cardiac guiding catheter was placed. Contrast
injection revealed a moderate, lengthy stricture involving the distal
ureter extending from the level of the mid right hemi sacrum to the
ureterovesical junction. This was then treated with 8 mm balloon
angioplasty. The most severe degree of narrowing appeared to be at the
inferior margin of the right hemi sacrum. Following balloon dilatation up
to 8 mm with angioplasty balloon, a 22 cm from distal loop to proximal
loop nephroureterostomy catheter was placed. There was no contrast
extravasation during any portion of the procedure. The catheter was
secured in place with 0 silk sutures in place to gravity drainage.
The patient tolerated the procedure well and was transferred to her room
in stable condition.
IMPRESSION:
Status-post balloon dilatation of approximately 8 cm in length moderate
stricture involving the distal right ureter as described above.


----------



## drsnpatil (Aug 24, 2009)

CPT code should be 50553 but bit confused.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 25, 2009)

prabha said:


> Can anyone help me out with this procedure?
> 
> Under fluoroscopic
> guidance, the nephrostomy tube was exchanged over a 0.035 inch Amplatz
> ...



You can bill for uretural dilation 53899/74485 and uretural stent 50393/74480.


----------

